# Wall mounting to cinder blocks behind drywall



## paw1 (Aug 10, 2012)

That's a tough one. Cinder block is delicate to drill into. I don't have the answer but try asking here:

www.remotecentral.com under the Custom Installer's Lounge

Custom Installers hang out here and might a better idea.

There also www.avsforum.com. There's the

Dedicated Home Theater Design and Construction
General Home Theater & Media/Game Rooms

both would be good forums to ask in.


----------

